# How much should it cost for fork service?



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a Rockshox Reba that needs to be converted from 100mm to 80mm, and the damper unit replaced (I have the replacement damper). How much should these services cost in a typical bike shop (labor, supplies, spacer, etc.)?

Thanks.


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Diy=$0


----------



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

JPark said:


> Diy=$0


I considered that, but I'm weighing my options. I have no supplies nor spacer. I would need to buy at least two weights of oil, syringe/measuring cup, cleaning supply, spacer kit, etc. There's also a value to my time. Since I don't expect to do this again (with the exception of maintenance), I figure I will compare the costs.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Jun 18, 2009)

My LBS of choice generally charges $45 for fork service + parts.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*It depends...*



snovvman said:


> I have a Rockshox Reba that needs to be converted from 100mm to 80mm, and the damper unit replaced (I have the replacement damper). How much should these services cost in a typical bike shop (labor, supplies, spacer, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks.


1. Is it going to RS or is the work being done in house?
2. Is the damper NIB or used? If it's the latter, you should expect to get upcharged.

How much are you being charged?


----------



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't started to call my LBSs yet. I don't have a relationship with any particular one.

The work, I presume, would in done in-house. The damper is a warranty replacement unit that came from RS. The existing is leaking.

I wanted to get an idea before starting to talk to shops.

Thanks.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not call all shops within the area you are willing to drive to and ask an approximate price? Also, read reviews of the shops online to make sure you don't bring it to one with a bad reputation and get screwed.

Good luck.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Finding an LBS to rebuild or maintenance a fork is getting harder and harder to find these days. Every single one of the shops in my area sends it out...and it isn't cheap.

If you are going to do the maintenance yourself down the road then I'd say this is the perfect time to get to know your fork on an intimate level. The work is really easy to do. The only special tool you need are lock ring pliers (think I bought mine for $6 at Sears). I bought everything else I needed for my rebuild at bikeman.com . I searched extensively for parts and they seem to be one of the few who actually stock RockShox parts for DIY fork maintenance.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I would seriously look into getting it done yourself.
I am yet to find a place that does a good in house service.


----------



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks. I typically find that the quality of work and attention to detail are best when I do the work myself. I have all the tools, including snap ring pliers. I was just trying to avoid the troubles of getting all the supplies and take the time to do it.


----------

